# haben flail-mo



## iank (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this site, and to old tractors, but somehow I've aquired not one, but two Bolens G14's with attachments such as a plough, rake, rotavator deck mower, and ,last but not least, a flail mower. The last is made by Haben, Wisconsin. I don't know its age, but it appears to be in pretty good shape and all working, except that several of the blades are damaged or missing, probably from hitting stones. My question is, are these blades still available, or do I resign myself to making them?
(There are LOADS)
Hope you can help
Thanks Ian


----------

